# I need to know the story of



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Der singende Teufel (the singer devil) by Franz Schreker. I could buy a version somewhere....I'd love to know the story. Also, if you can, the story of Der Schmied von Gent. (the blacksmith of Gent). In English, French or Spanish...not in German, please.

Thank you so much.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I have rather large tome listing available recordings of classical music. It would seem that neither _Der singende Teufel _ or _Der Schmied von Gent_ have ever been recorded. In fact, information about them is very sparse. What information there is can easily be found with a search engine.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have rather large tome listing available recordings of classical music. It would seem that neither Der singende Teufel or Der Schmied von Gent have ever been recorded. In fact, information about them is very sparse. What information there is can easily be found with a search engine. 
================================================================
Yes and no.

Commercial recordings are not available. Nevertheless weird home-made recordings were made...and I bought the two operas!!!!!! I am a lucky guy, my son says this is not legal...But I bought them in a legal way, then I am legal...A guy wrote me telling me both stories in a very "short" way but I have everything...Thanks anyhow.

You have two kinds of human beens...the ones for which everything is impossible and the ones for wich everything is possible. I think I'm part of the second kind....LOL

Thanks again

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> weird home-made recordings were made...and I bought the two operas!!!!!! I am a lucky guy, my son says this is not legal...But I bought them in a legal way, then I am legal.


You may have unwittingly have been committing an illegal act if you took part in a transaction for an unlicensed private recording. If the 'weird home-made recording' was made without the knowledge and permission of the artists, it was an act of PIRACY to make it. To reproduce such unlicensed copies of such a recording and to exchange these for money or goods in kind is also an act of piracy, therefore exacerbating the crime. The fact that you bought the recording does not magically make it 'OK' or 'legal'.

Of course, if all the artists involved were paid for the recording and the recording licensed through the proper channels and mechanical copyright royalties paid ... then no problem. I wonder...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Thank you for your opinion...my son thinks like you...*

I became a "Pirate protector" because it was the only way for having these two operas...My Collector instinct is stronger than my Plolitically correct behaviour....

I don't know what the guys are going to do with my money but I can tell you what I did with these two operas. I put them into my Ipod and was listening incessantly while training this week (at the Gym). LOL.

To live and to let others live is my saying. You took your time not to tell me the story I was asking for but just for telling me I was illegal! WOW! You are so cool! Danke Schön!

Martin

P.S. You really have time to waste...I guess you are retired. I am not.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> You really have time to waste...I guess you are retired. I am not.


No I am NOT retired. I am a manager looking after professional musicians. Musicians who struggle to make a decent living in increasingly hard times. Piracy robs musicians of their livelihood. YOU are stealing from musicians. If musicians are robbed enough they cannot continue working as musicians and there will be fewer musicians to play the music you like to steal.

That you enjoy listening to the music you pirate is no justification to the musician whose performance you have stolen without them receiving the payment they deserve for making it.

Such attitudes stink!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I am sorry*

My son is a musician and I know what you are talking about..I'm not talking about records...I never dowload illegally, I promess you but this works were never recorded and a friend gave them to me. I don't know how he got them, he told me he bought them...But I don't know how. The store is called Premiere opera, maybe you can write them and ask them for explanations...But probably they'll tell you that they are not making piracy (they will be right)
They are not violating copy rights per se...But anyhow is not completely "clean", I agree. I just said yes to my friend...

Sincerely

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*The devil is in the details*

Jeez. I looked at this post because of the subject line. "I need to need the story of"... and in my mind had to add 'the glory of. love, sweet love'.

Looks to me like you have come into the possession of what we People In The Know call _bootlegs_. having them in your possession may or may not be illegal (some musicians e.g Sokolov have specifically allowed their creation), but such possession does not automatically constitute piracy anyway.

I'll let your protagonist sputter about the details.

:devil:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Thank you*

Hiltro... I don't consider myself as a pirate...A pirate is somebody...let's say a DVD from Traviata...instead of buying it, he/she copy it or buy it less expensive but it is an illegal copy.

Mine is not a copy at all. It was recorded live but no other recording exists....No commercial recording is even possible in a near future, because these operas are not popular enough.

Thanks again

Martin Pitchon


----------

